# This guy was ready...



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

*Houston Store Owner Kills 3 Would-Be Robbers*
Published December 17, 2010
| Associated Press

HOUSTON -- Police say a Houston jewelry store owner has shot and killed three men who tried to rob his business.

Houston police spokesman Kese Smith says two men were in the store Thursday afternoon pretending to be customers when a third man burst into the store and stated, "This is a robbery."

All three men then pulled out pistols, tied up the store owner's wife and took her to a back room.

They were trying to tie up the owner, when he took a handgun from his waistband and fatally shot one of the suspects. Smith said he then grabbed a shotgun and shot and killed the other two suspects.

The store owner was shot in the stomach and taken to a Houston hospital. Smith says his wife was not hurt.

http://www.click2houston.com/news/26164016/detail.html


----------



## HardenedPrepper (Dec 15, 2010)

Good for him, he's what's known as a HardenedTarget. I wonder if he had any training with his tools of choice.. Bet those robbere thought that was going to be an easy job....Fail


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Cudos ta that dude, its about time people quit being victims of scum like this. Hope a fast recovery for him. It's not about the stuff no matter what it is. Its about the space around ya and our families, no scum ball has the right to invade it, peroid.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

Several years ago there was a string of gun store robberies in the Atlanta area, the thieves were backing a van through the storefront windows at night and stealing all the handguns and military style rifles. One store owner who was a class 3 dealer decided to start sleeping in his backroom, sure enough they hit his store. He responded with a select fire battle rifle, when offered the opportunity to surrender the bandits opened fire. The store owner answered with full auto fire, the result was 17 hits out 20 rounds fired. The crooks were all dead and the shop owner was not injured. The police recovered over 800 stolen guns from the sting of robberies. The store owner was given a Civic Award. Robbing gun stores is an extinct crime in this area.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Celebration time.


PopPop said:


> Several years ago there was a string of gun store robberies in the Atlanta area, the thieves were backing a van through the storefront windows at night and stealing all the handguns and military style rifles. One store owner who was a class 3 dealer decided to start sleeping in his backroom, sure enough they hit his store. He responded with a select fire battle rifle, when offered the opportunity to surrender the bandits opened fire. The store owner answered with full auto fire, the result was 17 hits out 20 rounds fired. The crooks were all dead and the shop owner was not injured. The police recovered over 800 stolen guns from the sting of robberies. The store owner was given a Civic Award. Robbing gun stores is an extinct crime in this area.


:congrat:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

kyfarmer said:


> Cudos ta that dude, its about time people quit being victims of scum like this. Hope a fast recovery for him. It's not about the stuff no matter what it is. Its about the space around ya and our families, no scum ball has the right to invade it, peroid.


That is the best description that I have ever heard, if people followed that simple but firm rule the whole world would be a better place. :congrat:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

PopPop said:


> Several years ago there was a string of gun store robberies in the Atlanta area, the thieves were backing a van through the storefront windows at night and stealing all the handguns and military style rifles. One store owner who was a class 3 dealer decided to start sleeping in his backroom, sure enough they hit his store. He responded with a select fire battle rifle, when offered the opportunity to surrender the bandits opened fire. The store owner answered with full auto fire, the result was 17 hits out 20 rounds fired. The crooks were all dead and the shop owner was not injured. The police recovered over 800 stolen guns from the sting of robberies. The store owner was given a Civic Award. Robbing gun stores is an extinct crime in this area.


the gun store here has concrete construction barricades surrounding it with one 3' gap between them for people to walk through


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

This man had at least and A and B plan.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

The VERY VERY sad thing is that this wouldn't have happened in Canada. Robbers robbing YES, but the guy wouldn't have a gun because he wouldn't be allowed. This is sad. Infact if he just 'happened' to have a gun under the table and fired back he'd be going to prison for murder. Good on this man, I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Sonnyjim said:


> The VERY VERY sad thing is that this wouldn't have happened in Canada. Robbers robbing YES, but the guy wouldn't have a gun because he wouldn't be allowed. This is sad. Infact if he just 'happened' to have a gun under the table and fired back he'd be going to prison for murder. Good on this man, I wish him a speedy recovery.


:scratch wow, I did NOT realize that Canada had such restrictive gun laws  is that all over, certain provinces, or just in more 'urban' areas?


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

All over the whole expanse...


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> This man had at least and A and B plan.


Plan A- Make a statement 
Plan B- Make a mess :2thumb:


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

> Infact if he just 'happened' to have a gun under the table and fired back he'd be going to prison for murder


Actually it is not Canada only. 
MANY countries around the world follow the same rule. :gaah:

While I am not a gun guy, but it is illogical to be sitting duck while bad guys have all the freedom to do what they want.

AND while I do not suggest breaking any laws but I have once seen how miserable you can be if you follow rules to the letter. I once lived in a housing district which had strict rules about house modifications. Many neighbors made modifications without bothering with the rules and enjoyed the better design. I prefered to go by the book and went from office to office obeying all those stupid rules to get a permit. Six months later I went to some office and shredded all papers and threw them on their desks. It was frustrating and endless process. And it was illogical that following the rules wastes one's life , sometime literally.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*Georgia*

In 1982, the Kennesaw, Ga. City Council passed a law requiring heads of households to own at least one firearm and ammunition for the gun. 
People from other states said there would be shoot outs in the streets and violence everywhere. It never happened. The crime rate dropped 89% in this city.


----------



## dawnwinds58 (Jul 12, 2010)

The Right to Bear arms, hang onto it. 

If you take the guns away from the good guys, only the bad guys will have guns. The bad guys are already BETTER equipped than most of the Police Force. Budget cuts were made in supply and upgrading gear for the Force rather than cutting back the nice cushy limos to take "the powers that be" to meetings.

They bought carpet for the capital building but not bullet proof vests for Police.

Makes me sick to see good men and women, trying to do a job well, and being crippled on purpose putting their lives at risk.

Wish a law like the one in GA would get passed here. But I guess they figure there's enough guns in the "hillbilly" homes already. If you go by this little community, they are probably right.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I wonder if a thread on non-firearm weapons would help anything?

There was this lady my aunt knew who lived on the "bad side"of town back in the 70's,she had her window open because it was summer,and in the middle of the night some big guy pokes his head in and looks around then decides to climb on in,she lit a can of hair spray in his face and the last she saw of him was him running away with his afro on fire.LOL


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Magus said:


> I wonder if a thread on non-firearm weapons would help anything?
> 
> There was this lady my aunt knew who lived on the "bad side"of town back in the 70's,she had her window open because it was summer,and in the middle of the night some big guy pokes his head in and looks around then decides to climb on in,she lit a can of hair spray in his face and the last she saw of him was him running away with his afro on fire.LOL


Good girl!! I bet he would be easy to spot. lol


----------



## wildone_uk (Aug 9, 2010)

try the uk legal gun owners are victimised and persecuted by the goverment and scumbags
get sent on ski hollidays to rehabilitate


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

What is a person in the UK supposed to do if some thugs break into their home and start on their families?

*Heck, what is an unarmed Cop supposed to do if he does show up and the criminals are still there?*

Sometimes I wonder why armed robbers in England run away from the scene of a crime in some areas. There's supposedly more and more armed police, but I bet in some areas, there aren't any.

They weren't much help in this case, http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-503543_162-20006953-503543.html but the after action reports were well worded and the punctuation was superb!

"These officers were at the time unarmed and in a vehicle not suitable for a high-speed pursuit," read a statement from the police force. "Whilst they had no opportunity to bring an end to Bird's rampage they provided valuable information regarding his whereabouts and likely route."


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Dixie said:


> In 1982, the Kennesaw, Ga. City Council passed a law requiring heads of households to own at least one firearm and ammunition for the gun.
> People from other states said there would be shoot outs in the streets and violence everywhere. It never happened. The crime rate dropped 89% in this city.


:2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:

I think THAT information needs to go VIRAL... (youtube video, anyone?)


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

It think it's well know about Kennesaw, Georgia. 

What needs to be revealed is the fact that there's a relation between mass murders and gun control, either in cities and states with severe limitations or else in places like campus's and horrifically, a military post.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Dixie said:


> In 1982, the Kennesaw, Ga. City Council passed a law requiring heads of households to own at least one firearm and ammunition for the gun.
> People from other states said there would be shoot outs in the streets and violence everywhere. It never happened. The crime rate dropped 89% in this city.


Holy cow, seriously? That's awesome! Wonder how come we don't hear of this....?


----------



## Virgil_cain (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't you know that when the Bobbies are chasing a thief they yell "Stop or ..... I'll shout stop again". No guns dontcha know. Must be a real bummer when that happens.

As they say, when seconds count, the police are only minutes away.


----------

